# RPW Resources



## CharlieJ (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a Fundamentalist pastor asking me for resources explaining and interacting with principles of worship. He's looking for things that explain RPW in its classic form, and also recent works that revise or question it. 

I figured the PB knew of more resources than I did. Books, presentations, journal articles, etc.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 5, 2009)

The Confessional Presbyterian journal has featured some extensive work on the Regulative Principle of Worship; you can pick up vols. 1-4 for $50 at the link below my signature. Some articles are online here, but only short extracts from the RPW stuff. The RPW material amounts to around 130,000 words. The articles of interest are:2005. Reframing Presbyterian Worship: A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore. By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. & David C. Lachman, Ph.D. 115-160.​2006. The Regulative Principle of Worship: Sixty Years in Reformed Literature. Part One (1946–1999). By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. with Chris Coldwell. 89-164.​2007. The Regulative Principle of Worship: Sixty Years in Reformed Literature. Part Two (2000–2007). By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. with Chris Coldwell. 155-216.​2008. Reviews & Responses: Recent Reformed Writings on Worship (Frank J. Smith)| Reggie M. Kidd, With One Voice: Discovering Christ’s Song in Our Worship 227 Paxson H. Jeancake, The Art of Worship: Opening Our Eyes to the Beauty of the Gospel 230 John M. Frame, “The Second Commandment: Regulating Worship,” in The Doctrine of the Christian Life: A Theology of Lordship 233 Robert L. Dickie, What the Bible Teaches About Worship 238 Richard A. Muller and Rowland S. Ward, Scripture and Worship: Biblical Interpretation and the Directory for Public Worship 239 R. C. Sproul, Truths We Confess: A Layman’s Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith, Volume 2: Salvation and the Christian Life and A Taste of Heaven: Worship in the Light of Eternity 240 Dominic A. Aquila, “Redemptive History and the Regulative Principle of Worship,” in The Hope Fulfilled: Essays in Honor of O. Palmer Robertson 244 W. L. Bredenhof, “A Guide to Reformed Worship,” ten articles in The Clarion 247 Cory Griess, “The Regulative Principle: A Confessional Examination,” Protestant Reformed Theological Journal 248 Mark Dalbey, “Christian Worship,” Online Course Lectures, Covenant Theological Seminary248Blogroll: Andrew J. Webb, Building Old School Presbyterian Churches; Jeffrey J. Meyers, Corrigenda Denuo; Sean Michael Lucas, Sean Michael Lucas; R. Scott Clark, The Heidelblog; Will Shin, Thoughts & Actions. 249 A Conversation on Denominational Renewal, February 26–28, 2008, Bill Boyd, “Worship,” Matt Brown, “Ecclesiology,” Jeremy Jones, “Theological Reflection.” 251| ​The first part of the sixty year survey uncovers the modest beginnings of resurgence in interest in the Puritan principle of worship and as the researcher on the project I found it fascinating uncovering the material for each period. I wrote a note about the first three articles for the website as follows: *Note of Interest: *The editor first proposed to Dr. Smith in July of 2003, that he undertake a review of R. J. Gore’s _Covenantal Worship_ for the planned 2005 inaugural issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian._ In January 2004 the editor suggested expanding the review to cover recent material, and in March of that year Dr. Smith proposed undertaking more of a survey of the literature. As the scope of the survey became clear, it was decided to excise the material on Professor Frame and R. J. Gore to run in the 2005 issue. In 2006 the scope of the survey again dictated splitting the material. The survey of the literature from 1946–1999 ran in the 2006 issue and amounted to 76 pages. The rest of the material covering the years 2000–2007 appears in the 2007 volume, and is nearly as lengthy. The three articles in total amount to well over 130,000 words on the subject of the Regulative Principle of Worship. One prominent author on the subject of worship has called the survey “remarkable” and “amazing.” Whether one agrees with every sentiment expressed by the authors or not, this series of articles is a valuable resource on the subject of the Regulative Principle of Worship. Check the Subscriptions/Store for special offers to pick up all three issues of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ containing this material. 



CharlieJ said:


> I have a Fundamentalist pastor asking me for resources explaining and interacting with principles of worship. He's looking for things that explain RPW in its classic form, and also recent works that revise or question it.
> 
> I figured the PB knew of more resources than I did. Books, presentations, journal articles, etc.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks. Good to know. Anyone else?


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 5, 2009)

As far as Psalm Singing is concerned, "The Psalms in Worship" by John McNaugher is a very good resource, as is, "The True Psalmody" which is a 90 or so page essay on Singing the Psalms. I know our own Chris Coldwell used to have a digital copy of that resource. <g>


----------



## BG (Mar 6, 2009)

Brian Schwertley

Sola Scriptura and the Regulative Principle of Worship


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks. That's all great stuff. How about redefinitions or refinements to the RPW? I know about Frame, but there must be others.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 6, 2009)

Steve Schlissel; RJ Gore reject it outright. Jim Jordan.
These are covered in the survey I noted above.
Here is G. I Williamson's critique of Schlissel and another paper on the RPW.




CharlieJ said:


> Thanks. That's all great stuff. How about redefinitions or refinements to the RPW? I know about Frame, but there must be others.


----------



## A.J. (Mar 6, 2009)

There are many papers defending the RPW in this website.

Worship and Belief at FPC index


----------

